# The special little things you can do in retirement...



## Shrek

...that you could never even dream of doing during the day while rat racing.


For me there are many and one comes into my mind at least once a day.

Some days I sleep in until 4, 5 or 6pm just because I want to. 

Yesterday while doing yard piddling in the high heat and humidity I took 15 breaks in 10 hours and showered and changed clothes during three of the breaks. just because I wanted to cool off in the shower.

Today as I don't have gutters on my house, its going to rain and I like to stay dry I figure to sleep until the afternoon, then watch TV. Sure couldn't do those sort of things regularly during my rat race years.

Retirement is Grrreeeaaaaaaate!

So what are some of the retirement moments you enjoy?


----------



## Wolf mom

I don't know, Shrek. 

I retired in May, was all gung-ho to do everything on my "to do " list. That worked for about 3 weeks. Now I've crashed and I'm not doing anything - just loosing myself in books. 

I seem to have lost motivation, and unlike you, seem to need the structure I had while working. 

:hair Hope this changes soon!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The farm keeps me busy, but I enjoy the fact that I can take a day off just about anytime I like. Maybe 3-4 times a year I set an alarm clock when I have to get up for an early morning personal/medical/dental appointment, otherwise I sleep till I wake naturally. Usually my first "big" decision of the day is whether to make breakfast or eat out. The rest of the decisions for the day are less difficult than that one.

The one thing I have to guard against is that family and friends (and sometimes neighbors) want to assume that my "free time" is now their time if they need something or want me to take on some volunteer project/work. My BIL just asked me to join on a board that supports activities for kids in the county, a noble cause. But the last time he did that, it turned into a three year assignment, most of which was spent begging other people for their money (or having meetings to plan how to better beg people for their money).


----------



## where I want to

Wolf mom said:


> I don't know, Shrek.
> 
> I retired in May, was all gung-ho to do everything on my "to do " list. That worked for about 3 weeks. Now I've crashed and I'm not doing anything - just loosing myself in books.
> 
> I seem to have lost motivation, and unlike you, seem to need the structure I had while working.
> 
> :hair Hope this changes soon!


It will- you will adjust. 
That is one thing having a few animals does for me- they haven't recognized that, since I'm retired, they should just fix their own breakfast.
And, once up, other things come into view that need doing.

You probably don't need structure as much as you are used to it. All you need it one thing that "needs" doing- if you want. 

For example- rain forecast is motivation to finish that outdoor project now. Rain means it's time to do that inside project.


----------



## Shrek

Wolf mom said:


> I don't know, Shrek.
> 
> I retired in May, was all gung-ho to do everything on my "to do " list. That worked for about 3 weeks. Now I've crashed and I'm not doing anything - just loosing myself in books.
> 
> I seem to have lost motivation, and unlike you, seem to need the structure I had while working.
> 
> :hair Hope this changes soon!


I have motivation as my sig line alludes to, however my "to-do list" is way down my list of priorities.

Once I get up and running whatever the time is, I then consider the motivation for my waking period.

If my awake time is daytime it may be yard work or driving around looking for possible horse trade deals.

If my awake time happens at night I may do some worm bin maintenance, tinkering or go hang out at the Huddle House restaurant for a special and writing some notes in my memo book while watching the graveyard shift happenings for ideas for a possible suspense novel manuscript or whatever.


If you require a more work style structure of your day, consider volunteering for whatever activity interests you and requires a monthly schedule sign up.

Some of my friends volunteer for 40 to 60 hours a month as Civilian Police Academy Alumni administrative assistants at the local cop shops while I choose to do my 40 hour a year minimum volunteer time by scheduling a 10 hour shift each quarter and in between just play it by ear if the volunteer coordinator asks me if I can lend a hand and I have no other activities or nothing at all that I want to do.


----------



## pattycake

I did the "rat race" thing for many years. I worked full time and was a wife and mother and took care of ailing parents. On my way in to work each morning I would pass a certain house where there was a man seated in a wing chair reading a newspaper. On dark , cold mornings there would be the glow from his table lamps. My mind and body would almost ache to be in his place. Now that I am retired I now have my newspaper and coffee while sitting in a comfortable chair with a glow around me. That one simple thing is something I give thanks for every morning.


----------



## where I want to

With me it's not having to wake up in the dark and come home in the dark. That and not having to travel in really bad weather.


----------



## jwal10

I transitioned from full time to part time work to full retirement over a 2 year period. It helped a lot. I worked 8:00-noon 4 days a week so I had afternoons and 3 day weekends to do what I wanted. Now that it is full time and we want to travel, I have all day for what I want to do. Also moving to the off grid cabin makes things so easy. DS now does most of the daily routine for the animals. I am still finishing the interior of DSs cabin so I have something to do when not traveling. We will be going to the lake the 29th through the 19th. It has been hard to slow down and take it easy, the reason for taking early retirement in the first place. At least I have nothing I have to get up for, I wake when my body needs to and I can take my time getting ready for the day. My back and legs are noticeably better already....James


----------



## jross

I do not need a fishing license now as I've am over 70. I cannot for the life of me, find a game warden who will ask why I do not have my fishing license displayed where he can see it. Lot's and lot's of breaks on the homestead at this age.


----------



## frogmammy

I don't have an alarm clock any more. Bought one travel alarm for when I travel and if I ever find which bag I put it in, I might consider using it. As is, nothing good ever happens before 9 am anyway 

Mon


----------



## fffarmergirl

I just "semi-retired" about 5 or 6 weeks ago. I'm working 2 days per week and one weekend per month now. I'm in HEAVEN. I still automatically wake up at 7 am, but then I lay there and decide whether to get up or stay in bed 2-3 more hours. This has been very good for my marriage! 

If it's still comfortably cool outside when I get up, I go out to the garden for a while, pick a salad for dinner and some strawberries, plant a few things, weed or whatever - slowly and in a relaxing way, not rushing through it. When it gets too hot I get to come in and take a break, shower, whatever.

I get to take care of things before they drive me nuts - get rid of the dust bunnies before they become dust elephants.

My clothesline is a wonderful blessing from God and I am so grateful that I have time to use it!

My dad's in the hospital and I get to call him every day and chat for as long as he wants. I can chat with anybody for however long they want to talk and don't have to hang up on them. It's WONDERFUL!

I got a milk goat and just love milking her every night. She only gets milked once per day and I'm sharing her with my neighbor so neither one of us feels too tied down. We argue every night over who gets to milk her. When my friend wins the fight, I still have time to just sit and chat with her while she does it. I don't feel like I have to rush off to do the next thing on my "to-do" list.

I have time to brush my dogs, give my horse a bath.

It's funny - I used to be a big-time reader but I just don't feel like reading much anymore. I don't feel the need to get lost in a book because the here and now is where I want to be. I am doing a read the bible in a year program and I do enjoy that I can take the time to understand what I'm reading rather than rushing through it.

I thank God over and over every day for this gift of time He has given me. I wouldn't be so grateful for it if I hadn't been a slave to a paycheck for so long.


----------



## tallpines

For us it's all about grandchilden.
We have 15 of them and the oldest is 16.

The day will come when they won't have time for us in their lives so we are taking advantage of them right now by spoiling them every chance we can.

Fishing, building bird houses, attending their sports activities, riding the ATV trails, splashing in the lawn sprinkler, etc.....

And, then I have a 3 hour drive to visit my 87 year old mother at least once a month.

I'm 67 and still haven't gotten to that list of things to do when I get "old"............ books, sewing projects.....and the like.


----------



## sisterpine

I find that my retirement is quite busy, reading as much as I want...working in the yard as much as I want, playing on the computer as much as I want LOL what a life. I just need to find my place in the desert so I can get busy!


----------



## Reb

Woo. Where do I start? I retired Dec. 2012. Went thru all the "YAHOO" for about 3 months, doing what I wanted to. Then ....... CRASH..... I've worked for 37 years and now nothing.:shrug: I felt depressed, worthless, sat around feeling antsy but not knowing what direction to take. Lost all motivation except for the chores around the farm. Kinda did them like a robot. 

Then, the kids (bless their lil hearts) thought to give me a "to do" list - FOR THEM.:umno:.... I am not a baby/dog-sitter, kennel owner, house cleaner etc. I had to straighten that out REAL QUICK....LOL

Now, I'm back to taking care of me. I'm having knee replacement surgery on 7/15 and looking forward to getting back in shape, after 30 years of walking/ limping around like Fred Sanford. I'm setting goals -getting back in shape/losing weight, saving money for a new barn, etc. I find that doing this gives me something more to look forward to rather than yearning for retirement....LOL The second chapter of my life has begun! :nanner: Take care, Reb


----------



## lmrose

Since we have had gardens and animals for the past 35 years retirement age didn't affect us a whole lot. We did cut down the garden size and plant in beds and my husband reduced the goat herd but this winter we will still have five goats and one horse to winter over. He has slowed down some but as long as there are hay eating animals he has the work of making hay and maintaining pasture land.

I still can and preserve but not as much as I used to. I am not tied to animal care except the cat and dogs as my husband prefers to care for the goats and horse. He says he is tired of working all the time but at the same time he is not willing to give up the animals yet anyway.
I enjoy the freedom I have to come and go as I please. I cook ahead if I want to go camping or anywhere so Bill has plenty to eat while I am away. He doesn't like traveling or camping and prefers to stay at home so this works in our situation. Some time apart is good as we always have alot to talk about when we get back together.

We both agree though the animals need to be cut back. The work horse is over 30 years and won't be replaced. My pet goat is 12yr and there will be no more pet goats once she has lived out her life. The little dog is almost 13yr and the farm dog is ten. Neither of them will be replaced either once they live out their lives.My house cat is only four so he should be around as long as me so he won't be replaced either!

At this stage in life it is wind down time and we are also decluttering home and farm. Not having to work as much gives me time to do this. Life is like a book with many chapters and as we get older we finish previous chapters and start new ones until the end of our story. To me there is always something new and different to look forward to. Nothing remains the same and we adapt with the times. I have to say having the freedom to do what ever and learn whatever I want and less responsibility is what I value the most at this time of my life at age 67yr.


----------



## where I want to

But if I get rid of the goats and horse I'll have to buy a lawn mower.


----------



## SageLady

I can take a nap whenever I want, and listen to music and drink coffee all day - if that's what I want to do. I can do whatever the heck I want to do with my day and that's awesome!

I can be lazy or productive - it's all up to me, after the critters get fed in the morning, that is.


----------



## mnn2501

lmrose said:


> We both agree though the animals need to be cut back. The work horse is over 30 years and won't be replaced. My pet goat is 12yr and there will be no more pet goats once she has lived out her life. The little dog is almost 13yr and the farm dog is ten. Neither of them will be replaced either once they live out their lives.My house cat is only four so he should be around as long as me so he won't be replaced either!


Yeah we're not quite retired yet, but have agreed that we don't want animals outliving us, so we'll see when these go and perhaps foster some animals if we decide we can't live without any.
Our Church always looks for senior missionaries and we're planning on serving a service type mission.


----------



## countryfied2011

DH and I have been retired a yr as of July 1...and we haven't slowed down yet. Actually it seems we work more now on the farm than we did at our full time jobs. The good thing about it is we can schedule our own hours. Right now we are burning brush and trees where we had some land excavated, and will began disking and seeding next month for new pasture...next project after that is replacing the fence on one area of the farm. Just finished up the garden and canning..somewhere between now and winter, we have to find some time to get out on the boat...lol We have only been out twice this summer because we have been so busy..

What I like most about being retired...not waking up to a clock and can take a day off when I want to...oh and dont have to deal with traffic


----------



## jacqueg

I think what I relish most - not having to rush to be on time!


----------



## BFFhiredman

Flexibility with my time. I had planned to till some garden patches and seed cover crop today. My 90 yo Mom called yesterday and wants to go to see my sister about 4 hrs. away. I'm taking Mom and meeting my bro half way so Mom can spend a few days visiting. Couldn't have done this when working. Looks like it's going to rain anyway so will have to wait on the tilling.


----------



## Helena

I never make any appointments until late morning or early afternoon. Figure I was up early in the mornings for so many years..4 AM..to get to my nursing job by 7AM..Snoozing by the wood stove during the day...and not looking at the clock either.. and I haven't worn a watch since the day I left the job. Don't care what time it is..within reason of course..the only time I miss the job is on pay day..LOL..:rock:


----------



## jwal10

Sleep in for a week straight. We slept in the lanai last night with the doors open. Best weather of the year comes in the fall at the beach. Breeze out of the east, upper 60's. I am smoking salmon, alder wood smoke and sea ,doesn't get better than that....James


----------

